# Excelsior



## Rusty72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Decided to do a Rustoration on my 1920’s Excelsior. Thanks to Tom for doing the pinstripes.
What you guys think. ?


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Looking for a black seat for this bike. Anyone have one for sale I will buy it !
I listed in the wanted section.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 18, 2021)

Killer colors, good job!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 19, 2021)

Love it! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally got the tank !!


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2021)

I like that! And I would leave the brown saddle, it goes well with the crank set and other rusty pieces.


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 4, 2021)

I think you have a very nice bike there!  Congrats!!


----------



## dave429 (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful Bike! That’s a nicely done restoration.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful piece of bicycle history , LOVE IT !!!!!!!!! , AWESOME WORK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ssum2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice well done colors are awesome


----------



## HARPO (Dec 6, 2021)

Worth all the time and effort you put into it! 🙂


----------

